# Need HELP raising a Jindo to become a friendly Dog



## Polaris (Nov 13, 2010)

I recently got a white Korean Jindo puppy. Jindos are a very loyal breed to their owner(s) but they can be very fierce towards strangers. 

This puppy is only 4 weeks old. I found out only after I got the puppy that he should have been with his mommy until atleast 6~8 weeks. 

I would like to raise this puppy to become a very friendly and interactive dog that can socialize with other humans and dogs without any issues. Right now, he is only a puppy so he is very friendly indeed. But, I'm afraid as he gets older, his aggressive trait will kick in. 

Will meeting alot of people and pets help this puppy Jindo to become a friendly dog? I would like to take him around wherever I go, so this is very important for me. I can't have him barking at every moving thing he sees.

I know Korean Jindos are a bit rare in the States but I hope someone can help me out!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> I found out only after I got the puppy that he should have been with his mommy until atleast 6~8 weeks.


Actually, 8-12 is more ideal.


> Will meeting alot of people and pets help this puppy Jindo to become a friendly dog?


Define friendly. Do you mean actively social, wanting to run up to everybody and say hi, like a Labrador? You have nature, and you have nurture. Nature would be what the dog's genetic makeup is, and that cannot be changed. Nurturing the dog can help shape how he responds to new things.

I own a breed that is naturally aloof towards strangers, meaning they are not interested in making indiscriminate friendships. My dogs are socialized extensively, and learn to accept and tolerate handling from all sorts of people, from toddlers to the elderly. That said, it does not change what their genetic nature tells them to be. They are not outwardly affectionate with strangers (children being an exception...they seem to recognize something about them), and there's nothing I can do to change that (which is why I like them).

My advice to you is be sure that after the dog has it's proper shots and whatnot, that you introduce it slowly and smartly, to many different people and dogs, and teach it to accept and tolerate handling from everybody. That does not mean that when it matures it will want to be friends with everybody in the world, but at least you won't have to worry so much about potential bites/oversensitivity to people.

Meeting lots of people and other animals will help the dog to be well rounded.

Be aware that even though you may socialize the dog extensively, the genetic tendencies of the Jindo to be aggressive may still come to the forefront. It is your job to control those tendencies and manage your dog accordingly. You can attempt to sway responses that genetics have engrained into the breed, but you can't always be successful.


----------



## Polaris (Nov 13, 2010)

Xeph said:


> Actually, 8-12 is more ideal.


Oh. Should I take the puppy back to its mother until it is 8 weeks old? If it is still fine to stay with us, then I would like to keep him. He receives alot of attention and care here.



Xeph said:


> Define friendly. Do you mean actively social, wanting to run up to everybody and say hi, like a Labrador?


Haha that would be great but not a must. I just want to be able to take my Jindo to public places and not have him barking at everyone. I plan on taking him to alot of places because my family travels alot and I also will be jogging with him daily once he gets older.



Xeph said:


> My advice to you is be sure that after the dog has it's proper shots and whatnot, that you introduce it slowly and smartly, to many different people and dogs, and teach it to accept and tolerate handling from everybody. That does not mean that when it matures it will want to be friends with everybody in the world, but at least you won't have to worry so much about potential bites/oversensitivity to people.
> 
> Meeting lots of people and other animals will help the dog to be well rounded.


Thanks for the advices. I will take him around to meet new people and pets. Hope this brings in good results!



Btw, are there anything else I can do other than introducing him to new faces?


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

What he needs is to be with his littermates and mom as this is a critical time for him to learn to be a dog and to learn bite inhibition from his littermates. Mom will discipline him if he gets out of hand and his mates will refuse to play with him if he bites too hard. Much better if he learns to be a dog from other dogs.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

If possible, definitely take the puppy back until he's old enough to be separated from his mum and siblings. He will probably survive with you, but he will not learn proper dog behaviour from his mum and litter mates, and you are setting yourself up for unnecessary problems if you keep him.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I am very concerned that a breeder would allow a pup to leave at that age. Very concerned. A pup at that age is not even fully weaned from the mother. Is there a reason the breeder let you take the pup this young? Not only does this concern the health and emotional/temperamental aspect of the dog, but would make me question the quality of the breeding itself.

As for your original question, I think Xeph covered it well. Socialization socialization socialization.


----------



## Polaris (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you very much for the replies guys!

I think the breeder was very ignorant when it comes to dogs because he told me to feed cow milk to the puppy. Little did I know that the puppies were Lactose Intolerant until my puppy threw up and I googled if puppies can be fed cow milk. 

He raised the Jindos outside in a small fenced area. When I had went to pick up my puppy, all the littermates were already gone, except for 2. I'm pretty sure he got rid of the last one already. Should I still take him back even if the littermates are gone and there are only his parents remaining?


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

Polaris said:


> Thank you very much for the replies guys!
> 
> I think the breeder was very ignorant when it comes to dogs because he told me to feed cow milk to the puppy. Little did I know that the puppies were Lactose Intolerant until my puppy threw up and I googled if puppies can be fed cow milk.
> 
> He raised the Jindos outside in a small fenced area. When I had went to pick up my puppy, all the littermates were already gone, except for 2. I'm pretty sure he got rid of the last one already. Should I still take him back even if the littermates are gone and there are only his parents remaining?


Well, if that is all true, the puppy is probably better off staying with you. Don't take him back. Get him milk replacement for puppies if he still needs it. You will have to be extra diligent in his socialization, as described by others in the thread. You'll need to inform yourself of how to property raise such a young puppy.


----------



## Polaris (Nov 13, 2010)

JuneBud said:


> Well, if that is all true, the puppy is probably better off staying with you. Don't take him back. Get him milk replacement for puppies if he still needs it. You will have to be extra diligent in his socialization, as described by others in the thread. You'll need to inform yourself of how to property raise such a young puppy.


I see. I've been burying my head on internet reading all the guides and such for raising a puppy. Whenever I have a question, I go right on the internet to find the answers. 

From what I see, my puppy is in a very good health condition. He sleeps most of the times but I've been informed that most puppies sleep alot. He either sleeps on the livingroom couch or in his den. I really think he likes to sleep on the couch with the tv on but at nights, I put him in his den located in my room. I have an electric heater turned on at nights to keep him warm as well.

His den has a pillow, 2 shirts for blankets, a teddy bear, and a white bone looking gum. He likes to lay his head on the pillow when he sleeps and he often tries to bite the teddy bear into pieces. I think the white bone looking gum is too big for him because he doesn't bother with it. 

During the nights, he wakes me up from time to time to go to the bathroom. He hasn't made any mistakes in his den while I was with him. I don't take him for walks yet because he is so young and small. Also, the weather is very cold so he shivers whenever we go outside to use the bathroom. He poops and pees often times a day so I think he is in a good shape. Yesterday he pooped even 2 or 3 times!

I think he is teething because he often bites alot of things. I plan on buying him a new toy that fits his size. I've seen alot of people recommending a toy where I can put treats inside, so I will probably go with that. Sometimes he bites us softly as well, so I'm currently following a guide on the internet to stop him from biting us. 

Going to go to the petsmart in a couple hours to get all the things he needs.

Are there anything else I should be doing?


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

Read this - http://www.dogforums.com/first-time-dog-owner/8377-bite-stops-here.html

It's from the first time dog owners thread. One of the consequences of getting a young puppy is that they do not learn bite inhibition from their siblings and mom. Be prepared for the biting to increase in the upcoming weeks, but you can use the methods on that thread to help. Not sure what the guide you found tells you, but this one is good.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Definitely sign the puppy up to puppy classes as early as possible, so he can play with other puppies.


----------



## Polaris (Nov 13, 2010)

Pynzie said:


> Read this - http://www.dogforums.com/first-time-dog-owner/8377-bite-stops-here.html
> 
> It's from the first time dog owners thread. One of the consequences of getting a young puppy is that they do not learn bite inhibition from their siblings and mom. Be prepared for the biting to increase in the upcoming weeks, but you can use the methods on that thread to help. Not sure what the guide you found tells you, but this one is good.


Yep. My puppy bites quite a bit even now. Is this one of the main flaws a puppy will have from being separated from its mother so early? 

Oh, and thanks for the link ^^



lil_fuzzy said:


> Definitely sign the puppy up to puppy classes as early as possible, so he can play with other puppies.


I took him in to the petsmart yesterday and one of the vets there told me that I shouldn't interact him with other humans or dogs until around 8 weeks of age. She also said I shouldn't take him for walks or take him outside to pee/poop until 8 weeks of age. She said he can start getting shots once he reaches the age of 8 weeks. However, I think she wasn't like a main vet so I'm not sure if I should take her word for it. What do you guys think?

Will interacting him with other puppies be ok?


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

No, don't let him interact with other dogs until after he has finished his shots. He really shouldn't even be walking where other dogs have been until he has gotten all his shots.


----------



## Polaris (Nov 13, 2010)

Pynzie said:


> No, don't let him interact with other dogs until after he has finished his shots. He really shouldn't even be walking where other dogs have been until he has gotten all his shots.


Oh I see. Thanks for clarifying that for me. Thanks alot everyone for answering my questions. This forum has been a huge help for me and my puppy!


----------



## Pynzie (Jan 15, 2010)

No worries! Yeah, you really can learn a lot from this forum.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Polaris said:


> Yep. My puppy bites quite a bit even now. Is this one of the main flaws a puppy will have from being separated from its mother so early?
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the link ^^



*My youngest was in a rescue at 8 weeks, and was a mill bust from a few states away. So it's my assumption he was taken from his litter around 6 weeks at most, and he's always been a mouther. Since the day he came home. He still is (hes 18 months old). I haven't been able to completely eliminate the mouthing, but the link provided will help your pup learn excellent bite control (like he would have from his siblings). 
I would hold off on letting him interact with other dogs/puppies until he's gotten some shots (immunity) under his belt...it's pretty risky with such a young pup. *


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

The concern for him interacting with other dogs or walking where other dogs have been is mainly because of the highly contagious Parvovirus. (Google parvo)
If you take him out and about in public, you need to carry him in your arms and not let him walk where other dogs might have relieved themselves. If you have a fenced yard where no other dogs could have been, then he can go outside to potty.

Try going to some of the Korean forums and websites for Jindos; google translate option is actually pretty decent and some sites have English to start with. You might also find some owners that can speak English to message with.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

aside from all the great advice everyone has given. i would almost contact the jindo breed clud or your local humane society to let them know about this breeder.
it seems kind of odd to me that someone breeding a fairly rare breed would not know anything about breeding or dogs in general. but thats just me.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Puppy classes are usually ok, because the area is usually indoors and controlled (cleaned regularly) and none of the other puppies are fully vaccinated either, so they are all in the same boat. There is some risk involved of course, but personally I would risk it for the sake of socialising him as much as possible.

If you know anyone who has a puppy as well, and you know the puppy is either vaccinated or doesn't go out to any risky areas, then maybe invite the friend over with their puppy.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

lil_fuzzy said:


> Puppy classes are usually ok, because the area is usually indoors and controlled (cleaned regularly) and none of the other puppies are fully vaccinated either, so they are all in the same boat. There is some risk involved of course, but personally I would risk it for the sake of socialising him as much as possible.
> 
> If you know anyone who has a puppy as well, and you know the puppy is either vaccinated or doesn't go out to any risky areas, then maybe invite the friend over with their puppy.


Puppy classes are the LAST place I would take my puppy without shots. Those floors are NOT bleached daily, and puppies can carry parvo (and spread it) for a few days before showing signs and getting sick. 

Keep the puppy off the ground EVERYWHERE (exept in your yard if you KNOW other dogs haven't been there) until she has gotten all sets of shots, which usually end at 16 weeks. Taking the puppy out before 8 weeks and without mom's milk is a bad idea, too. An upper resperitory infection could kill a puppy that young. 

Once it starts getting it's shots at 8 weeks, you can take it out for the socialization DAILEY, but keep it in your arms 100% of the time.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I don't know how it is over there, but here puppy classes start at 8 weeks, and the only requirement is that they've had the first injection, which means they aren't fully protected, so there is some risk involved. But I would rather take that small risk and start socialising early, than wait until 16 weeks before he can even meet other dogs, especially if it's a breed that is known to be wary of strangers and other dogs.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

They can meet other dogs as long as it's inside and you know it doesn't have parvo.


----------



## Polaris (Nov 13, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Puppy classes are the LAST place I would take my puppy without shots. Those floors are NOT bleached daily, and puppies can carry parvo (and spread it) for a few days before showing signs and getting sick.
> 
> Keep the puppy off the ground EVERYWHERE (exept in your yard if you KNOW other dogs haven't been there) until she has gotten all sets of shots, which usually end at 16 weeks. Taking the puppy out before 8 weeks and without mom's milk is a bad idea, too. An upper resperitory infection could kill a puppy that young.
> 
> Once it starts getting it's shots at 8 weeks, you can take it out for the socialization DAILEY, but keep it in your arms 100% of the time.


What are the conditions in which Upper Resperitory Infection can occur and harm my puppy? I take him out to the backyard to take care of his businesses but he only stays on the concrete part, and rarely goes out onto the grass. My backyard is also fenced up so I think it is safe.



lil_fuzzy said:


> I don't know how it is over there, but here puppy classes start at 8 weeks, and the only requirement is that they've had the first injection, which means they aren't fully protected, so there is some risk involved. But I would rather take that small risk and start socialising early, than wait until 16 weeks before he can even meet other dogs, especially if it's a breed that is known to be wary of strangers and other dogs.


I guess I'll wait till he is atleast 8 weeks old before taking him to public places. Right now, he is only a fragile 4 weeks old puppy.



princesstiffany said:


> aside from all the great advice everyone has given. i would almost contact the jindo breed clud or your local humane society to let them know about this breeder.
> it seems kind of odd to me that someone breeding a fairly rare breed would not know anything about breeding or dogs in general. but thats just me.


This person I adopted the Jindo from has a house with a really big backyard. I believe he grows vegetables, fruits, and such in his back yard. 

His 2 parent Jindos are fenced up in a very small containment area. When I went to pick up the Jindo puppy, he went into the Jindos' den and brought out the puppy from there. I believe this is his first time breeding the Jindos because the Male Jindo was only a couple months old. 

Should I be reporting this person?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If his male Jindo was only a couple months old, he wasn't the father of the puppies. He may have been an unsold puppy from the last litter. Dogs have to be much older to father puppies, usually at least 8 months or so. The dog would appear full grown at that age, though not fully filled out. He certainly wouldn't be mistaken for a couple months old if he was old enough to be fertile.

It sounds like a very bad breeder. Unfortunately, being a bad breeder isn't illegal. So as long as he's providing his dogs with sufficient food and water, adequate shelter, and vet care when called for, and he isn't abusing them, he is doing nothing illegal. 

Now, in some areas, it IS illegal to sell a puppy before it's 8 weeks old. If that's true in your area, you can call to report him. They most likely won't do anything but tell him about the law, but it might help. The best thing you could do is to educate yourself and your friends to not support breeders like that. If people keep giving them money for their underage puppies, they'll just keep breeding and selling puppies too young, and nothing will ever improve.

Where are you located? Somebody might know about your local laws.


----------



## Polaris (Nov 13, 2010)

Willowy said:


> If his male Jindo was only a couple months old, he wasn't the father of the puppies. He may have been an unsold puppy from the last litter. Dogs have to be much older to father puppies, usually at least 8 months or so. The dog would appear full grown at that age, though not fully filled out. He certainly wouldn't be mistaken for a couple months old if he was old enough to be fertile.
> 
> It sounds like a very bad breeder. Unfortunately, being a bad breeder isn't illegal. So as long as he's providing his dogs with sufficient food and water, adequate shelter, and vet care when called for, and he isn't abusing them, he is doing nothing illegal.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the wrong choice of vocab lol. I like to exaggerate a little and when I said couple months, I was really talking about 7 months of age. 

I too think he is a very bad breeder as well. However, he only bred for the first time.. so does he still count as a breeder? Or does one person has to continuously breed to be called a breeder? 

I live in Atlanta, Georgia in the suburbs area. 

PS- It rained today for the first time since I got my puppy. Is it still ok to take him outside in my backyard for a leak?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If somebody breeds their dog, no matter how many times, or even lets their dog get pregnant accidentally, that person is A breeder and THE breeder of the resulting puppies. 

The South is notoriously lax on animal welfare laws. You can try calling animal services to ask about it, but it's likely nothing will be done.

I don't see any reason not to take your pup out in the rain. Just make sure he stays warm and is dried as soon as you come inside.


----------



## Polaris (Nov 13, 2010)

Willowy said:


> If somebody breeds their dog, no matter how many times, or even lets their dog get pregnant accidentally, that person is A breeder and THE breeder of the resulting puppies.
> 
> The South is notoriously lax on animal welfare laws. You can try calling animal services to ask about it, but it's likely nothing will be done.
> 
> I don't see any reason not to take your pup out in the rain. Just make sure he stays warm and is dried as soon as you come inside.


Ok thanks for the heads up.

Btw, is it normal for a 4 weeks old puppy to poop like 2~4 times a day? Even last night, he woke me up at 5AM to poop 3 times and pee 2 times. The size of the poop was very big as well. 

As for his diet, I just started feeding him hard food last saturday. I soak the hard food in warm water and let it sit for a min or two to soften it up. And as for the drink, I give him luke-warm water.


----------

